# Vodka????



## danchubbz (Oct 23, 2006)

I know that alcohol sucks when your training so I don't need know lectures but I'm sure like many of u out there I like a drink from time to time.

Most beer I know if terrible for adding a truck load of cals but I was just wondering how bad spirits were in that department.

For example vodka, roughly how many cals would u say were in 100ml of it?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hiram Walker 80-proof Vodka - 65 calories per fluid ounce 
Hiram Walker 100-proof Vodka - 85 calories per fluid ounce 

Stick to the beer.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 23, 2006)

what about "Smirnoff"?

never heard of "Hiram Walker"!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> what about "Smirnoff"?
> 
> never heard of "Hiram Walker"!




About 70 per ounce, I believe.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 23, 2006)

S**t didn't think it was that high, better take it easy en!!!!!!!

Think I had about 10 ounces last night, 700 cals, NIGHTMARE, I'm trying to cut!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> S**t didn't think it was that high, better take it easy en!!!!!!!
> 
> Think I had about 10 ounces last night, 700 cals, NIGHTMARE, I'm trying to cut!!!



That's about a six pack of beer (light). Personally, I don't think it's a big deal to have a six pack or something once in awhile, but I don't think I'd do it on a cut.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Then again, IF I did do it, I would have to count it as a cheat.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 23, 2006)

vortrit said:


> That's about a six pack of beer (light). Personally, I don't think it's a big deal to have a six pack or something once in awhile, but I don't think I'd do it on a cut.



Thanks 4 the info mate, yeah you're right u gotta let your hair down now and again but take your point it's not best to over-do things especially when on a cut!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> Thanks 4 the info mate, yeah you're right u gotta let your hair down now and again but take your point it's not best to over-do things especially when on a cut!!!




No problem. Just keep your diet in check, and it'll be fine.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 23, 2006)

Vortrit, are you sure that info is accurate? Most people are under the impression that shots (on their own, not mixed drinks) are less calories than your typical beer (even light beer). Is this just a myth?


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Vortrit, are you sure that info is accurate? Most people are under the impression that shots (on their own, not mixed drinks) are less calories than your typical beer (even light beer). Is this just a myth?



Thats what I thought. Say you have a 1 standard drink beer and 1 shot equalling 1 standard drink. Is the alcohol content is the same but you dont get all the other ingredients?

Im just guessing


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Then again, IF I did do it, *I would have to count it as a cheat*.



Im on a cut and find it hard not to drink. Never tried thinking of it as a cheat. Instead of pizza and drinks on the weekend maybe just drinks. Good idea


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 24, 2006)

one fluid ounce of 80 proof vodka is 64 cals.

one fluid ounce of light beer is 9 cals. 12 ounce can = 108 cals.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 24, 2006)

so which spirit or alcoholic drink contains the least cals?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 24, 2006)

gin rum vodka whiskey

assuming 80 proof


----------



## KentDog (Oct 24, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> one fluid ounce of 80 proof vodka is 64 cals.
> 
> one fluid ounce of light beer is 9 cals. 12 ounce can = 108 cals.


Ah, so assuming the shot you drink is 1.5 ounces (which I believe is the standard), one shot is still less calories than one light beer (96 vs 108). Much closer than I would have thought. Thanks for the info, Iain.


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2006)

Gosh I think I'm going to go home and have a drink now....


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Vortrit, are you sure that info is accurate? Most people are under the impression that shots (on their own, not mixed drinks) are less calories than your typical beer (even light beer). Is this just a myth?




What I did say was that 700 calories is about a six pack of light beer. I don't believe I stated on or the other had more or less calories.


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 24, 2006)

Think for a second man, you won't be drinking nearly as much liquor as you would beer, so if you are concerned about cals.  Stick with the liquor.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 24, 2006)

just get high ... then eat whatever the fuck u want


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2006)

Brolly said:


> just get high ... then eat whatever the fuck u want



High on what?


----------



## KentDog (Oct 24, 2006)

vortrit said:


> What I did say was that 700 calories is about a six pack of light beer. I don't believe I stated on or the other had more or less calories.


You're right. I just didn't think it would be that close.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 24, 2006)

HSMichael said:


> Think for a second man, you won't be drinking nearly as much liquor as you would beer, so if you are concerned about cals.  Stick with the liquor.


Depends. Sometimes when you are just chilling on beers, you aren't trying to knock down as many as possible. With shots, I find that I will often be doing doubles. I don't always drink beer to get drunk. With shots, that's usually where I'm heading. With a beer, at least with time passing you can have it in your hands. With shots, once you're done, you want something else in front of you... you may be more likely to drink more. Plus you get more full off of beer.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Depends. Sometimes when you are just chilling on beers, you aren't trying to knock down as many as possible. With shots, I find that I will often be doing doubles. I don't always drink beer to get drunk. With shots, that's usually where I'm heading. With a beer, at least with time passing you can have it in your hands. With shots, once you're done, you want something else in front of you... you may be more likely to drink more. Plus you get more full off of beer.



Yeah, I prefer not to get drunk anymore. It just gets me into trouble.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 25, 2006)

here's a question, let's say I drink about 700 cals of vodka would I be looking to be put on as much fat as if I would to eat a 700 cal burger?

I realise cals consumed vs. cals burned is the rule in weight loss but what'd the answer?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 27, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> here's a question, let's say I drink about 700 cals of vodka would I be looking to be put on as much fat as if I would to eat a 700 cal burger?



Holy crap, 700 calories of vodka would knock me on my ass!  

I estimate a martini has about 110 calories in it on average, between the alcohol and whatever other liquid you like to put in it.  

Three martinis makes a Baboon happy.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 27, 2006)

HSMichael said:


> Think for a second man, you won't be drinking nearly as much liquor as you would beer, so if you are concerned about cals.  Stick with the liquor.


That's exactly what I was thinking.

Liquor contains more calories per 100ml, but also a LOT more alcohol. Therefore, liquor has the best alcohol to kcal ratio.

Besides, liquor will get you drunk easier because you're drinking peak amounts of alcohol as opposed to a steady intake.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2006)

Really who cares... If you are going to drink, drink what you enjoy.  Stop worrying about cals, you are already stalling your progress by drinking anyway, so might as well drink away.


----------



## Spud (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the random shit that you'd do on that night would help burn whatever calories you consume.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

*1. Alcohol is empty calories.
2. Alcohol dehydrates you
3. Alcohol slows down your metabolism
4. Alcohol inhibits protein synthesis
5. Alcohol blocks the absorption of nutrients to the muscles
6. Alcohol lowers testosterone
7. Alcohol increases estrogen
8. Alcohol consumption is catabolic
*


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> *1. Alcohol is empty calories.
> 2. Alcohol dehydrates you
> 3. Alcohol slows down your metabolism
> 4. Alcohol inhibits protein synthesis
> ...



Exactly! so if you are going to drink.  Drink what you are going to enjoy


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 27, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Exactly! so if you are going to drink.  Drink what you are going to enjoy


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup


----------



## the nut (Oct 27, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Exactly! so if you are going to drink.  Drink what you are going to enjoy



Awesome post!

I don't see why people make such a big deal about it, just fit the calories into your daily limits. Unless of course your training for a competition, then use some will power.

I like to blow lines when I'm drinking... keeps my metabolism going while I'm drunk. And I wake up looking tight!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

the nut said:


> I like to blow lines when I'm drinking... keeps my metabolism going while I'm drunk. And I wake up looking tight!!!!


Oh yeah, what a great fucking idea.  Thats one smart way of doing that.  

PATHETIC!


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> *1. Alcohol is empty calories.
> 2. Alcohol dehydrates you
> 3. Alcohol slows down your metabolism
> 4. Alcohol inhibits protein synthesis
> ...



yes yes all valid points but I'm not the pope and I enjoy getting pissed!!

now back to my point if I consumed 700 cals through vodka despite the above points in the fat gaining issue I'm assuming it's not as bad as a 700 cal burger.

I'm assuming this because the cals aren't from fat, am I right here or is it just wishful thinking!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah dude, It's worse than a 700 cal burger.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> yes yes all valid points but I'm not the pope and I enjoy getting pissed!!
> 
> now back to my point if I consumed 700 cals through vodka despite the above points in the fat gaining issue I'm assuming it's not as bad as a 700 cal burger.
> 
> I'm assuming this because the cals aren't from fat, am I right here or is it just wishful thinking!!!!!



A calorie is a calorie so it doesn't matter where they are from.  If you are in excess you store as fat.  So add in the factors that Jodi stated, you are better off with the burger.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> A calorie is a calorie so it doesn't matter where they are from.  If you are in excess you store as fat.  So add in the factors that Jodi stated, you are better off with the burger.


A calorie is a calorie but as you know, a calorie coming from alcohol is going to act way different than a calorie from a food.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> A calorie is a calorie but as you know, a calorie coming from alcohol is going to act way different than a calorie from a food.



Yeah I may have not worded it properly, basically I agree with you


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2006)

I remember Bacardi playing a commercial about bacardi and Diet Coke equally I think 10 or zero calories...  Shit, I cant remember.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> A calorie is a calorie but as you know, a calorie coming from alcohol is going to act way different than a calorie from a food.



Having said that if I was drinking I would probably get trashed and on top of it eat the 700 cal burger.  Might as well have some fun.  More to life then counting every single cal every day. I don't plan on entering a show, so I see no reason to live like should be.

There is no harm in letting loose every so often.  Just know your limits.


----------



## the nut (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Oh yeah, what a great fucking idea.  Thats one smart way of doing that.
> 
> PATHETIC!



You're retarded!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

the nut said:


> You're retarded!


No sir, you doing lines makes you the retard


----------



## the nut (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No sir, you doing lines makes you the retard



It's a fucking joke, thats why I put the laughing face behind the statement!!!


----------

